# Shimano Ultegra 9-Speed shifter (ST-6510)



## ts8169 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Shimano Ultegra 9-Speed shifter (ST-6510) sticking*

It appears I have the dreaded "sticky shifter" issue with my Shimano Ultegra 9-Speed shifter (model ST-6510). They're relatively low mileage (2500+/-). Basically the right shifter doesn't shift down the cassette into the smaller cogs. If I hold the brake lever (tention to the right) then press the shifter it will click down a gear. Otherwise I press and nothing is there. I changed out the shifter cable and cleaned/greased the housings which did nothing. I also blasted the thing with WD-40 in hopes of unclogging a spring or something. That did nothing. Any experience out there? 

I think these are my options:
1. See if LBS can partially rebuild the shifter (I hear this isn't likely)
2. Find used/old stock 9-speed on ebay
3. Buy new Sora / Forte 9-speed lever
4. Buy new Ultegra 10-speed levers and mount derailleur cable to 'B' position until I need a new 10-speed cassette/chain. Will also need to rewrap the bars b/c the shifter cable will be internal (currently it's not).

Option 4 is pricey which is a problem b/c I was planning to sell the bike for a new Cannondale SuperX. Any help please??


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

The best option is used/old stock if you don't have to pay much, but another options are 105/5510 or Microshift.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Is it still within warranty? This issue should not be happening after that few of miles. You have done all the things I would have tried, minus the WD-40. I have a spray called T9 made by Boeshield, it is very similar to WD-40. I would look into a possible warranty first and then the rebuild.
-Zane


----------



## ts8169 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure on warranty. I can check with Shimano but it was technically a used bike when I bought it (purchased with under 200 miles). In other words, it wasn't purchased from a shop, thus no receipts. I've always had good results with Shimano until now. Perhaps it's time to see how their warranty department is. Otherwise the SuperX I have my eyes on is full Sram Rival, I may never go back. I expected way more miles out of Ultegra. I'd expect this from Sora or something lower-end.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tiagra 9-speed would also be an option


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Is it still within warranty? This issue should not be happening after that few of miles. You have done all the things I would have tried, minus the WD-40. I have a spray called T9 made by Boeshield, it is very similar to WD-40. I would look into a possible warranty first and then the *rebuild*.
> -Zane


rebuild a Shimano lever? with what? how? they're not 'serviceable' like Campy & SRAM. spray it w/ WD40, shift it a bunch, blow it out w/ compressed air, and see what happens. it's free and works most of the time. it's not the miles that are causing the problem, it's just the age of the shifter. most likely that grease is drying out and getting waxy, causing it to stick like it is.


----------



## ts8169 (Feb 23, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> rebuild a Shimano lever? with what? how? they're not 'serviceable' like Campy & SRAM. spray it w/ WD40, shift it a bunch, blow it out w/ compressed air, and see what happens. it's free and works most of the time. it's not the miles that are causing the problem, it's just the age of the shifter. most likely that grease is drying out and getting waxy, causing it to stick like it is.


I've been reading a lot that they aren't serviceable like you said, however Shimano's own install guide has a section on "maintenance" at the very end. It breaks down a portion of the lever with new grease at 1 point before reassembly. It also states not to disassemble any further or reassembly won't be possible. This is the maintenance I'll consult with the LBS on.

It may also be important to note that this problem came on quickly, within two 30-mile road rides. First ride it stuck a few times, second ride it stuck much more, now it's done after I WD-40'd it. I'll get it again with some citrus degreaser / WD-40 & a compressor, see what happens.


----------



## ts8169 (Feb 23, 2009)

Also found this great write-up:
http://lwrnc.org/stiteardown/


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ts8169 said:


> I've been reading a lot that they aren't serviceable like you said, however Shimano's own install guide has a section on "maintenance" at the very end. It breaks down a portion of the lever with new grease at 1 point before reassembly. It also states not to disassemble any further or reassembly won't be possible. This is the maintenance I'll consult with the LBS on.
> 
> It may also be important to note that this problem came on quickly, within two 30-mile road rides. First ride it stuck a few times, second ride it stuck much more, now it's done after I WD-40'd it. I'll get it again with some citrus degreaser / WD-40 & a compressor, see what happens.


that has absolutely nothing to do w/ 'repairing' your issue. those are the instructions for replacing the entire shifter blade. shimano warranted a ton of those shifters by providing replacement 'blades' rather than the entire shift lever unit. obviously anything that was put together at one point can be taken apart, and then reassembled. whether or not it was designed to be serviceable and whether doing this is even remotely a good idea is another issue. where shimano shifters are concerned, the ability for a single pair of hands to put a lever back together was never taken into account. i know there are 'directions' out there that explain how to put one back together, but i know a ton of really good mechanics and none of them have ever attempted doing this. i've never attempted doing this. shimano not only doesn't recommend it, they say specifically 'don't do it'. after seeing so many threads on this forum about LBS mechanics that can't make front derailleurs (among other things) work properly, the last thing i'd be considering is having one take a shimano shifter apart...if you could even convince them to do it.


----------



## ts8169 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot cxwrench. It all sounds like common sense what you're saying. I was never too hopeful that my option #1 would work. Have you ever had option #4 above work for you? As in, using new 10-speed shimano shifters with a 9-speed cassette/chain routing the cable in position 'B'? I've seen new 10-speed Ultegra 6700 & Dura Ace 7800/7900 shifters in the $300-$400 range. From what I understand, all shimano road is backward compatible 1 gear except pre-1997 Dura Ace.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

ts8169 said:


> Thanks a lot cxwrench. It all sounds like common sense what you're saying. I was never too hopeful that my option #1 would work. Have you ever had option #4 above work for you? As in, using new 10-speed shimano shifters with a 9-speed cassette/chain routing the cable in position 'B'? I've seen new 10-speed Ultegra 6700 & Dura Ace 7800/7900 shifters in the $300-$400 range. From what I understand, all shimano road is backward compatible 1 gear except pre-1997 Dura Ace.


I've done it with 5700 levers. It is possible and works well enough 95% of the time once you have it dialed. It did take 2+ hours to get it dialed. You have to get the clamp position exactly right to get the correct cable pull. This requires setting the cable, tuning the tension so it shifts in the stand correctly, and then test riding it. Not easy, but possible.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

redlude97 said:


> I've done it with 5700 levers. It is possible and works well enough 95% of the time once you have it dialed. It did take 2+ hours to get it dialed. You have to get the clamp position exactly right to get the correct cable pull. This requires setting the cable, tuning the tension so it shifts in the stand correctly, and then test riding it. Not easy, but possible.


^yep...this, exactly^


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I had the same problem almost every spring. I'd turn the bike upside down or take the shifter off and blast it with Tri-Flow and let it soak in and around, blast it again a few minutes later and keep moving the lever. It always seemed to come unstuck for me.


----------



## ts8169 (Feb 23, 2009)

So I was able to find a lightly used Ultegra 10-speed shifter (right side only) online for $75. Slightly cheaper than an older 9-speed (Supply and demand I guess). So I'm applying any savings towards a new 10-speed cassette & chain. My current cassette (2500 miles) and chain (1100 miles) will need replacement soon anyway. They aren't exactly new. So for short change I'll be 10-speed in the back and preserve the bikes value or at least make it easier to sell. If this shifter craps out on my I'm going with this Retroshift CX | Mud Proof Shifting for Cyclocross. Designed by Goats. . I ride a CX bike anyway. I love the thumbies on my old Mtn bike. 20 years old and flawless, NO problems.

I also discovered that if I exert an outward pressure on my existing 9-speed shifter while shifting it will click flawlessly. So I bought myself a few more rides until parts arrive. I'll bet one of the internal lock-nuts loosened up. Right side shifter wiggles more than left shifter.


----------

